# Kaowool - practical to use in a fume hood?



## grainsofgold (Jul 6, 2008)

I came across info on kaowool which is a ceramic fiber used to line furnaces with as a replacement of sorts to asbestos-

Is any one familiar with kaowool?

Could you use it on the interior walls and ceiling of a fume hood?

Is kaowool acid resistant? If you were to place the kaowool over say stainless steel would it prevent acid fumes from attacking the stainless-

Just curious-

Thanks in advance-


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm of the opinion it would be trouble, basing the opinion on the fact that I used Transite for part of my hood. If you don't know, Transite is asbestos board that is bonded with Portland cement. 

Over time, it slowly degraded, due to acid fumes dissolving the cement, leaving behind damp asbestos fibers. I used the hood for incineration, so in spite of regular heating, it was still a problem. That is not to suggest that the hood didn't provide useful service. The deterioration was slow, with the 3/8" board still very serviceable after more than ten years----but thinned in areas. 

I think you'd find the kaowool, which is much like a matt of fiber glass, would absorb acid and become quite wet. It also would have the tendency to absorb dust and vapors, so at some point in time it would be desirable to be able to process the material for values. 

Most acids would not damage the material----I believe it's made of silica, but I could be wrong in that regard. Not a good idea in general----but I really like the idea that you're trying to create a hood that will permit incineration. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Jul 6, 2008)

I totally agree with Harold. Kaowool isn't suited for a fume hood.

I use kaowool to insulate my electric furnace, nothing else.


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 6, 2008)

Noxx said:


> I totally agree with Harold. Kaowool isn't suited for a fume hood.
> 
> I use kaowool to insulate my electric furnace, nothing else.



Kaowool is a spun ceramic fiber wool. similar to the other brand names below. 

Cerwool - 2600°F
Ferrawool - 2550°F
Inswool - 2400°F
Kaowool - 2300°F


----------



## Lou (Jul 6, 2008)

It's actually spun of the mineral called kaolin, which is a mixture of silica and alumina, somewhat akin to mullite. 

HF dissolves it like cotton candy in hot water, but otherwise it is unfazed by common acids. I see no reason why it should be in your fume hood.


----------



## grainsofgold (Jul 6, 2008)

Transite 1000 
Transite 1000 is engineered to handle higher temperatures, loads and electrical conditions with less shrinkage and degradation compared to previous non-asbestos formulas.

Transite 1000 is a high-density, non-asbestos board used in wide variety of applications where a combination of high strength, thermal stability, electrical insulation or machinability is required.

Transite 1000 is hydraulically pressed into monolithic boards from refractory cement and selected non-asbestos reinforcement and silica. The board is steam-cured, oven dried, and sanded to a standard 24 grit finish.

The max operating temp of this stuff is 1000 degrees F

Is this similar to what you used Harold?


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 7, 2008)

grainsofgold said:


> Is this similar to what you used Harold?


No, what I used was the Transite of old, made of asbestos and Portland cement. It was already difficult to buy when I made the hood, but it was made from remnant pieces that I had accumulated. I even used Transite for the discharge, clear through the ceiling. At that time, one of the local plumbing supply houses still had some old stock pipe and provided it to me free of charge. The stack was in perfect condition when it was removed, after more than 10 years of service. 

Very interesting report on the new stuff. I had no idea it existed. Don't have need for one for refining anymore, but I miss having one for many things beyond refining. Susan even used it to peel onions. Never shed a tear!  

When I'm finished with the house I'm building, I may investigate building a new hood for the shop. I'd want it to be fireproof, so it could be used for heating and welding, plus, who knows? I may just get back to casting bullets for my handguns. :wink: 

Harold


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well if you didn't know how to cast bullets and casings for your handgun,
what would you do if you couldn't buy them?

Mark


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 11, 2008)

I keep a huge supply of brass (expended cartridges) and scrap lead on hand, so that's not much of an issue. What is an issue is having the right powder at your disposal, along with the proper primers. We live in a spoiled society, where we take such things for granted. It could all change quickly, given the morons we have running the country today. 

Where's Harry Truman when we need him? :wink: 

Harold


----------

